# BSOD When using Sleep and Hibernate



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, for the past month I've been having an issue when putting my computer to sleep or hibernate. It has a BSOD with the error "drive_power_state_fail"

Dell Studio 1555
· OS: Windows 7
· x64
· Original OS was Windows Vista.
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
· I bought the system August 2009
· I installed Windows 7 on this system in December 2009
· Intel Core 2 Duo T6500 @ 2.1 GHz
· Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
· Not sure what MotherBoard I have
· Power Supply - SDI Dell, 9-Cell, 7800 mWh

Also, I previously made another topic a few weeks ago, but because the BSOD takes 20-30 mins to appear after I try to wake up the computer. Once I realized that it was blue screening I found the instructions on how to make a topic on that. I hope that this was the right action.

The other topic:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/windows-freeze-crash-when-sleeping-or-hibernating-491955.html

I had to attach two files because it was above the upload limit.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please go to Device Manager and uninstall:
- the multiple printers that are disabled
- the Hamachi device that doesn't have device drivers loaded

There are no memory dump files in the attached zip archives. Please do the following:


> *Upload Dump Files:*
> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> ...


The dump files mentioned in MSINFO32 are either due to your Hamachi device, or your wireless device. Please fix the Hamachi device as indicated above. Then, 
- download a fresh copy of the wireless drivers for your system
- uninstall the current wireless drivers
- install the freshly downloaded drivers and monitor for further BSOD's.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Although there isn't much we can do without the dumps, this is something to keep in mind:


> Event[927]:
> Log Name: System
> Source: ACPI
> Date: 2010-07-08T23:48:03.930
> ...


You may need to update or reflash your BIOS.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry about forgetting the minidump, but here it is:
http://cid-ce1317997a9dfc00.office.live.com/self.aspx/Public/071110-63632-01.zip

I was unable to uninstall the hamachi driver, but I did disable it. Should I go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers and delete the file hamachi.sys? Also, I was unable to find many of the printers that appeared on the list in the device manager list. As for the BIOS, I already had the latest version, but I reinstalled it just in case, I'm still getting the blue screen.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Bugcheck 0x9F pointing to *bcmw1664.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.227\071110-63632-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`00b9c4c0?
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0304f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0328ce50
Debug session time: Mon Jul 12 01:32:47.837 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:57.663
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8003c97060, fffff80000b9c4d8, fffffa800672b010}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmwl664.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmwl664.sys
Probably caused by : bcmwl664.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8003c97060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c4d8, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa800672b010, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa800672b010

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8003d88050

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa80053a5e70

IMAGE_NAME:  bcmwl664.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a53ec10

MODULE_NAME: bcmwl664

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88004877000 bcmwl664

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000312e1b3 to fffff800030bf600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`0312e1b3 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`03c97060 fffff800`00b9c4d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c490 fffff800`030cb6a6 : fffff800`00b9c5d8 fffff800`00b9c5d8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff800`030caa26 : fffffa80`0714c168 fffffa80`0714c168 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffff800`030cb57e : 00000002`3acfda6c fffff800`00b9cc18 00000000`0000efcc fffff800`0323dc08 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff800`030cad97 : 00000000`74d837c6 00000000`0000efcc 00000000`74d837f0 00000000`000000cc : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`030c7dfa : fffff800`03239e80 fffff800`03247c40 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_bcmwl664.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_bcmwl664.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> r
rax=fffff800032645f8 rbx=fffffa800672b010 rcx=000000000000009f
rdx=0000000000000003 rsi=fffffa8006c0ee30 rdi=fffffa8006c0ee30
rip=fffff800030bf600 rsp=fffff80000b9c488 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffffa8003c97060  r9=fffff80000b9c4d8 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000008000 r12=fffffa800672b010 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=fffff8000326f2d0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030bf600 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`00b9c490=000000000000009f
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`0312e1b3 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c490 fffff800`030cb6a6 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff800`030caa26 nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffff800`030cb57e nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff800`030cad97 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`030c7dfa nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`0312e1b3 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`03c97060 fffff800`00b9c4d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c490 fffff800`030cb6a6 : fffff800`00b9c5d8 fffff800`00b9c5d8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff800`030caa26 : fffffa80`0714c168 fffffa80`0714c168 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffff800`030cb57e : 00000002`3acfda6c fffff800`00b9cc18 00000000`0000efcc fffff800`0323dc08 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff800`030cad97 : 00000000`74d837c6 00000000`0000efcc 00000000`74d837f0 00000000`000000cc : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`030c7dfa : fffff800`03239e80 fffff800`03247c40 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04b74000 fffff880`04bb2000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00f1d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`04714000 fffff880`0472c000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02cf1000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03bc8000 fffff880`03bde000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00df2000 fffff880`00dfd000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00ce3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dad000 fffff880`00dd7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04c6f000 fffff880`04c90000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`03c88000 fffff880`04364000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu May 27 12:47:58 2010 (4BFEA23E)
fffff880`03a7e000 fffff880`03ac4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu May 27 12:25:36 2010 (4BFE9D00)
fffff960`00880000 fffff960`008e1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0c000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04b1f000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Tue Jul 07 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`0183d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c0f000 fffff880`02c20000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03556000 fffff880`03574000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019ab000 fffff880`019d5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`01973000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d4f000 fffff880`00dad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03a52000 fffff880`03a56500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`00fff000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03bb8000 fffff880`03bc8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04d95000 fffff880`04da0000   connctfy connctfy.sys Thu May 27 05:19:35 2010 (4BFE3927)
fffff880`05cfd000 fffff880`05d0b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05dc7000 fffff880`05df12a0   CtClsFlt CtClsFlt.sys Mon Jun 15 01:06:41 2009 (4A35D6E1)
fffff880`019d5000 fffff880`019f3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01943000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03bde000 fffff880`03c00000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05d0b000 fffff880`05d17000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05d22000 fffff880`05d35000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05d17000 fffff880`05d22000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05cf1000 fffff880`05cfd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03ac4000 fffff880`03bb8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04364000 fffff880`043aa000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`08636000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01122000 fffff880`01136000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010d6000 fffff880`01122000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`018f3000 fffff880`0192d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bd000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043e8000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03006000 fffff800`0304f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`043aa000 fffff880`043ce000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0949b000 fffff880`094a7000   hiber_dumpata hiber_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`094b2000 fffff880`094c5000   hiber_dumpfve hiber_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`094a7000 fffff880`094b2000   hiber_msahci hiber_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05c0e000 fffff880`05c27000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05c27000 fffff880`05c2f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0348e000 fffff880`03556000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015dd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04857000 fffff880`04875000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043e8000 fffff880`043fe000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04b2c000 fffff880`04b74000   k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`03c67000 fffff880`03c76000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05c30000 fffff880`05c3e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04da2000 fffff880`04de5000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`04ccd000 fffff880`04cd2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01994000 fffff880`019a9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05c4b000 fffff880`05c6e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d3b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`05df2000 fffff880`05e00000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03c76000 fffff880`03c85000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05c3e000 fffff880`05c4b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182d000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Mar 20 01:58:08 2010 (4BA463F0)
fffff880`087bd000 fffff880`087cd000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Mar 20 01:58:00 2010 (4BA463E8)
fffff880`03574000 fffff880`0358c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0358c000 fffff880`035b9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`04699000 fffff880`046e7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`046e7000 fffff880`0470a000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`00dd7000 fffff880`00de2000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f26000 fffff880`00f30000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01142000 fffff880`011a0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02deb000 fffff880`02df6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015c2000 fffff880`015d4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d0000 fffff880`015c2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04d04000 fffff880`04d10000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03463000 fffff880`03476000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`04d10000 fffff880`04d3f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04c5a000 fffff880`04c6f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d36000 fffff880`02d45000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02c67000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018b7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02ddf000 fffff880`02deb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0304f000 fffff800`0362b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`0124d000 fffff880`013f0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0182d000 fffff880`01836000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03410000 fffff880`03463000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`05d9f000 fffff880`05dc6060   OA008Ufd OA008Ufd.sys Fri Mar 06 02:33:57 2009 (49B0D1E5)
fffff880`05d52000 fffff880`05d9e960   OA008Vid OA008Vid.sys Wed May 06 22:48:31 2009 (4A024BFF)
fffff880`02cfa000 fffff880`02d20000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00f85000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f30000 fffff880`00f63000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00df2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0472c000 fffff880`047d2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04c90000 fffff880`04ccd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d3b000 fffff880`00d4f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01136000 fffff880`01141700   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Oct 17 14:25:02 2007 (4716537E)
fffff880`04ce0000 fffff880`04d04000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04d3f000 fffff880`04d5a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04d5a000 fffff880`04d7b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04d7b000 fffff880`04d95000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d8e000 fffff880`02ddf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01889000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`01892000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`0189b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0877a000 fffff880`087b2000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01493000 fffff880`014cd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`04bd2000 fffff880`04be7000   rimmpx64 rimmpx64.sys Wed Feb 20 20:24:19 2008 (47BCD2C3)
fffff880`04be7000 fffff880`04bfe000   rimspx64 rimspx64.sys Thu Jul 26 07:33:52 2007 (46A886A0)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04857000   rixdpx64 rixdpx64.sys Fri Jul 27 06:45:50 2007 (46A9CCDE)
fffff880`03476000 fffff880`0348e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02d74000 fffff880`02d8e000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Mon Jul 27 13:53:10 2009 (4A6DE986)
fffff880`04bb2000 fffff880`04bd2000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Oct 09 22:41:20 2009 (4ACFF450)
fffff880`047d2000 fffff880`047dd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01493000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`086d3000 fffff880`0876b000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`0865f000 fffff880`086c8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0462d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`05c78000 fffff880`05cf1000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Fri Mar 06 11:57:39 2009 (49B15603)
fffff880`04da0000 fffff880`04da1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a49000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Jun 26 14:35:47 2009 (4A451503)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0462d000 fffff880`0463f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`086c8000 fffff880`086d3000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`018b7000 fffff880`018d5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d60000 fffff880`02d74000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0876b000 fffff880`0877a000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`03a58000 fffff880`03a7e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04de5000 fffff880`04df7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05d35000 fffff880`05d52000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04875000 fffff880`04876f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043db000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f63000 fffff880`00f70000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0183d000 fffff880`0184b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0184b000 fffff880`01870000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f9a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00ff6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011ec000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04b1f000 fffff880`04b2c000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d20000 fffff880`02d36000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0470a000 fffff880`04714000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)
fffff880`02d45000 fffff880`02d60000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01870000 fffff880`01880000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00eb7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00ec6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02cf1000 fffff880`02cfa000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003bf000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`087cd000 fffff880`087d4000   WinRing0x64 WinRing0x64.sys Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)
fffff880`03a49000 fffff880`03a52000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f1d000 fffff880`00f26000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`09490000 fffff880`0949b000   WSDPrint WSDPrint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:39:20 2009 (4A5BD3B8)
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`01994000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0941f000 fffff880`09490000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`087b2000 fffff880`087bd000   WSDPrint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`01981000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01981000 fffff880`0198d000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`01998000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019ab000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm bcmwl664
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04b1f000   bcmwl664 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: bcmwl664.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys
    Image name: bcmwl664.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Jul 07 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
    CheckSum:         002A9BAD
    ImageSize:        002A8000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
I couldn't find any info on *bcmw1664.sys*, which worries me. Do you have any CD/DVD drive emulation software (*Daemon Tools*, *Alcohol 120%*, etc.) installed? If so, remove it and see if BSODs persist. If not, I recommend that you take your problem to the *Security *section of the forum.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, so I had poweriso installed, which I uninstalled and then restarted, but the BSOD persisted. When you say that there is a security issue, what do you mean exactly? Malware/Virus?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Update your Broadcom Ethernet drivers -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
bcmwl664.sys Tue Jul 07 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10) - Broadcom Netlink Gigabit Ethernet 

BCM43XX    7/7/2009 5:45:04 PM    
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys         

[/FONT]
```
Broadcom --> http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php

Check Device Manager or NIC card for model number.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, so I located the Broadcom adapter under Network Adapters in the device manager, but how exactly do I find out what model it is and what driver I should download?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

It should say its model number in the description, for example, take a look at mine:


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, so I had to go through a slightly more obtuse method of finding out my version, but I did eventually do it. Even after though, the computer still blue screens when hibernating.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had anymore ideas of what to do next to solve this problem.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Upload your latest dump files please.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,your hibernation settings are contained in a file "hiberfil.sys" and if it is corrupt could be the cause of your problem (none of this will do any harm). Lets clear the file:-

Open a CMD prompt (as administrator, accessories right click command prompt select "run as administrator)

At the prompt type:-


```
powercfg -h off
```
 press enter
reboot to take effect
This will disable hibernation and clear the hiberfil.sys file.

After reboot open another CMD prompt (as administrator, as above) and type:-


```
powercfg -h on
```
 press enter
reboot to take effect (a new non corrupt Hiberfil.sys file will be created)

Now go to power management and set your preferred settings.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, jenae I disabled and re-enabled the hiberfile.sys and made sure to reboot after each step, yet the BSOD remained.

I have also attached an updated minidump from today.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had a chance to look at my updated dump file?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,


```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8003c95060, fffff80000b9c4d8, fffffa800443b480}
Probably caused by : [B][COLOR=Blue]bcmwl664.sys[/COLOR][/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```
Look familiar?

If you cannot find an update then the only thing you can do to prevent the BSODs from occurring is to stop using the device.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I remember someone saying that that has to do with my ethernet ports, correct? If so, I rarely if ever use them and am almost always connected using a wireless network. What else might that correspond to that I shouldn't use?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go into Device Manager and DISABLE the Broadcom Ethernet device - don't uninstall it as Windows 7 will simply reinstall the driver upon re-boot -
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

If the Driver Verifier flags a driver, it will BSOD your system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, so i have the verifier running right now, and how long would you expect it to take to have BSOD or finish verifying? Also, the tread you link to mentions that "All future BSOD dumps must be VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMPs" does that mean that the minidumps must be the ones from the verifier's BSODs?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Driver Verifier needs to run for 24 hours minimum.

If a BSOD occurs while Driver Verifier is running, it will produce a VERIFIER_ENABLED minidump, assuming software is the cause of BSODs.

Future dump files need to be VERIFIER_ENABLED as additional information is added by Driver Verifier to the dumps. 

`


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I have had the verifier running for about 24 hours now, and there has yet to be BSOD. Is there any sort of cut off time where I should stop it from running, or should I just leave it until it trigger a BSOD?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Stryker115 said:


> Hi, I have had the verifier running for about 24 hours now, and there has yet to be BSOD. Is there any sort of cut off time where I should stop it from running, or should I just leave it until it trigger a BSOD?


I think at least 48 hours is a good cut off time.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, so I have run the verifier for over 50 hours now, and there never was a BSOD. Correct me if I'm wrong, but does this indicate that it is not a driver related issue at this point? Also, what actions should I take now?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Stryker115 said:


> Hi, so I have run the verifier for over 50 hours now, and there never was a BSOD. Correct me if I'm wrong, but does this indicate that it is not a driver related issue at this point? Also, what actions should I take now?


If you have not BSODed at all then we can consider your problems solved. Did you remove the wireless adapter from the system?

You can turn the Verifier off now.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry, I was being very vague, what I meant was that I had no BSOD while I was running the verifier, but when I turned off the verifier, rebooted and then hibernated it BSODed. I'm really sorry for the confusion, and I have attached my latest minidump.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,


```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 26 20:37:58.525 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:42:05.849
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8003c96060, fffff80000b9c4d8, fffffa800702f920}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]bcmwl664.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]bcmwl664.sys[/COLOR]
Probably caused by : [B][COLOR=Red]bcmwl664.sys[/COLOR][/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ 
[/font]
```
What you see is what you get.


```
[font=lucida console]bcmwl664.sys Wed Jul 08 12:45:04 2009[/font]
```
As the update has obviously failed to fix it disable/remove the device and if the BSODs do not continue then it was definitely that at fault.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I actually disabled the Broadcom Ethernet adapter a few days ago and have had BSOD since then, including the one that generated the dump I posted today.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm... use *Autoruns* to make sure it is disabled.



> Save this program to the desktop: http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe
> 
> Right-click on it -> Select run-as-admin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

I loaded up Autoruns and that exact name didn't appear, but other broadcom drivers did:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Disable those then.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like we have a winner, the BSODs stopped when I disabled the wireless network adapter "BCM43XX," however, I did have to enable it again to write this post. I tried to uninstall it and install the latest version, but the uninstaller just hung for hours before I force quited it. And if I tried to just install it without uninstalling it, the installer hung at about 60%. Is there any way around these problems?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Try uninstalling/installing in Safe Mode.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

That looks to have solved! I successfully hibernated and put my computer sleep without disabling the wireless card for the first time in a month! I had to uninstall the driver in safe mode, reboot into safe mode, and then install to get it to work, but so far no BSODs.

Thank you everyone for all your help, especially reventon for replying so promptly when we were getting close to the root of the problem.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

No problem. Glad you have it solved.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, it looks like the BSODs have returned. After a few successful hibernates and sleep modes, the problem is back. I have attached my latest minidump to see if there is any meaningful change.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, apart from the hibernate function (Hiberfil.sys) windows includes sleep the data here is reserved in physical RAM, and a problem here is also likely to cause you problems. Faulty Ram is the suspect here. Popular is the windows memory diagnostic and third party ram testers such as Memtest.

I do not recommend ANY of these the only way is to remove the ram replace and test...(or run with only one stick at a time & swap around) we do it in house you might like to try your local computer shop tell them you want to update your ram and could they show you how the new ram improves... see how you go.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I am not sure what the process is to removing RAM from a laptop as I have never done it before. I just got off the phone with Dell tech support and they said that it was likely a software issue. Now I do not have very much confidence in them and I willing to try the RAM, but in the mean time, could we explore any possible software issues that might be causing the problem?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,


```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul 28 08:22:12.069 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:13.019
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8003c97a20, fffff80000b9c4d8, fffffa80069de4a0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmwl664.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmwl664.sys
Probably caused by : bcmwl664.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ 
[/font]
```
Your latest BSOD still has exactly the same software cause.


```
[font=lucida console]bcmwl664.sys Wed Jul 08 12:45:04 2009[/font]
```
And the driver has the same timestamp as the one that was present before your attempted update, meaning the update did nothing.

A memtest would be the next step here.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

One quick question, when I uninstall the old driver, should I check the box that says "delete the software," or something along those lines?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Stryker115 said:


> One quick question, when I uninstall the old driver, should I check the box that says "delete the software," or something along those lines?


Yes, get rid of the related software as well.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I updated my wireless card driver again, and made sure to delete the old driver completely. But a BSOD came the first time I tried hibernating. I also ran a memtest, which came up with zero errors, but tomorrow I will try to remove the RAM and test that.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, so I finally tested my RAM and even hibernating with both sticks individually the computer still Bluescreened each time. One thing I noticed was that while Windows recognized that I had 2 GB of RAM each time I did it, the hiberfil.sys was only 1.49 GB. Shouldn't it be 2.0 GB? And even now when I look at it, it is 2.97 GB, does this mean both of my sticks of RAM are faulty?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The hiberfil.sys is usually smaller than the RAM footprint (Windows uses compression when it saves the RAM to disk).

Can you upload the latest minidump?


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, here is a minidump from one of the times I tried hibernating with only one 2GB stick of RAM installed.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry about the late reply.

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  2 09:35:37.091 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:12.870
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmwl664.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmwl664.sys
Probably caused by : bcmwl664.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0186c060 fffff800`00b9c4d8 fffffa80`025047d0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```
If the dates were not different I would swear that I had just ran one of your older BSODs.

I have no idea how to proceed now, as I take it you had disabled the offending driver when this occurred?

Regards


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, sorry, I failed to mention that I did not disable the driver. With that BSOD I was only testing if one the RAM sticks were faulty. However, when I do disable the wireless card driver with autoruns the BSODs stop and I can successfully hibernate. So at this point should I try the RAM test with the driver disabled, or should I just reformat?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

try ram test 1st


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Stryker115 said:


> Hi, sorry, I failed to mention that I did not disable the driver. With that BSOD I was only testing if one the RAM sticks were faulty. However, when I do disable the wireless card driver with autoruns the BSODs stop and I can successfully hibernate. So at this point should I try the RAM test with the driver disabled, or should I just reformat?


Given those results it is pretty clear that the driver is the problem.

I would email the manufacturer and see if they have an "in-house" not released version that fixes this problem. Good luck.


----------



## Stryker115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I just emailed broadcom, and if there is no solution or I do not get a response, should I then reformat and hope the issue doesn't come back?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Stryker115 said:


> Hi, I just emailed broadcom, and if there is no solution or I do not get a response, should I then reformat and hope the issue doesn't come back?


I would not go that far.



> Looks like we have a winner, the BSODs stopped when I disabled the wireless network adapter "BCM43XX," however, I did have to enable it again to write this post


Just buy an external Wireless adapter to use as the current one is clearly the problem.


----------

